# Thank You!!!



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted to thank any of you that are veterans today. Our family doesn't have much of a military history, but I am a history buff and realize the immense sacrifice that so many have given - past or present. My hats off to you this day! May you know that you are loved, appreciated and especially needed in this world that we live in.

Incidentally, I heard that Jiffy Lube is offerring free oil changes (up to 5 quarts free) to past and present service members, Red Robin has some sort of free deal on burgers and Starbucks is offering free coffee. All today only, so hope you can take advantage of these and other "thank you" offerings!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I agree with MW. have a fantastic day. Thank you.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Completely agree - huge THANK YOU to those who served!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Veteran's Day!!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Thought i'd pass this along.


https://www.youtube.com/c/RememberWW2/videos


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Happy  Veterans Day !!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you to all who served, and to the families that supported them while they served.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Agreed. I am so grateful for my freedoms, which I know are not free.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Thank you to all who have served and who are serving, and just like AF CYN said I definitely know freedom isn’t free and my grandpa learned this in a hard way. Not to brag about how my veteran grandpa is cooler than yours😅but I thought I could share this story.

He enlisted in the Navy after a three year mission to Denmark, and was put on the USS Carlisle, a small transport boat. He was trained to drive the small troop transport to the beach. He learned how to work a 20mm deck gun, but didn’t see any battle. He almost did tho. He was supposed to be at Iwo Jima, but one of their engines blew up and they had to stop in Honolulu to get it fixed. A boat was then sent out from Honolulu to take its place and that boat was reported to be sunk within the first 30 minutes of battle, with all 15 lifeboats deployed but 13 never recovered.

After getting their engine fixed, they went to Iwo Jima to act as clean up crew. When they were getting close to the island, they started seeing boat wreckages and bodies in the water. As they were sorting through the wreckages, he realized that those brave men were the ones that took his place and he was so humbled and overcame with gratitude.

He never talked about that experience except to his sons and I heard it eventually. I can’t express the gratitude that I have for those brave men who went selflessly, to serve as they were called. Thank you again to all those who serve.🇺🇸🎇🎆


----------

